# Caída de voltaje en PROTEUS 8



## josealejandro93 (May 19, 2014)

Hola compañeros! 

Estoy intentando caracterizar un JFET en PROTEUS, el problema que tengo es que al intentar 
alimentar el circuito con una fuente de voltaje AC (Senoidal de 10mV y 1KHz), la fuente me 
entrega un valor MUY bajo de voltaje y no estoy seguro de como solucionarlo.

Les adjunto una imagen del circuito de pruebas y el modelo de proteus!

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2014)

No uso Proteus pero creo que son todos medios parecidos , si le das doble clic o botón derecho no abre la configuración ?


----------



## josealejandro93 (May 19, 2014)

Efectivamente, me abre las configuraciones. Ahí especifico que quiero una amplitud de 10mV y una frecuencia de 1KHz. Pese a esto, me sigue dando un voltaje mucho menor


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 19, 2014)

Prueba poniendo en su lugar una señal senoidal con las caracteristicas que quieres pero con el icono de "Generator Mode". No tendrás problemas porque la tierra es común a tu circuito


----------



## josealejandro93 (May 19, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Prueba poniendo en su lugar una señal senoidal con las caracteristicas que quieres pero con el icono de "Generator Mode". No tendrás problemas porque la tierra es común a tu circuito



Olvidé mencionar que ya había intentado esto.. mismos resultados.. .Lo raro es que, por ejemplo, si conecto el generador a una carga solamente, me da el mismo problema...

Adjunto los dos casos y las propiedades de la fuente en cuestión.

De verdad muchas gracias por la ayuda, estoy muy confundido con el uso de este simulador.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 19, 2014)

Al hacer la operación que aparece da como resultado casi 100mV (7.59^0.005)  No se porque proteus usa esa nomenclatura para representar los valores. ¿Ya viste la señal en el osciloscopio virtual?


----------



## josealejandro93 (May 20, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Al hacer la operación que aparece da como resultado casi 100mV (7.59^0.005)  No se porque proteus usa esa nomenclatura para representar los valores. ¿Ya viste la señal en el osciloscopio virtual?



Acabo de revisar la señal en el osciloscopio virtual y efectivamente se trata de una señal de 1kHz de 10 mV.

Pero no se supone que la punta de prueba que pongo justo en la salida de la fuente debería marcar los 10mV completos?

Además creo que lo que muestra la punta de prueba es (7.59e-005) que serían 0.0759mV...
De verdad siento que hay algo mal.. esa fuente debería de darme los 10mV, no? Osea en el 
osciloscopio si los tengo pero no debería medirlos también la punta, cómo podría medir estos 10 mV sin usar el osciloscopio?


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 20, 2014)

con el vóltmetro de CA, sólo ponle la escala de mV


----------



## josealejandro93 (May 20, 2014)

Ya logré medir lo que necesitaba!! Resulta que parece que el multímetro estaba midiendo voltaje RMS y no el Vpk !!! Al usar el osciloscopio me daba los 10 mV así que procedí a ir modificando el valor del voltaje en RMS
hasta que el vóltmetro CA me dio los 10 mV que necesitaba!! Muchas gracias!!!


----------

